
Tesla extends range of vehicles for free to help owners evacuate hurricane - basseq
https://electrek.co/2017/09/09/tesla-extends-range-vehicles-for-free-in-florida-escape-hurricane-irma/
======
serf
So -- Tesla creates their own positive PR by crippling their hardware via
software lockdown until an opportunity arises for them to look like the good
guys by temporarily releasing the hand-cuffs.

What a world.

~~~
twiss
I'm glad they're extending the range today, but it's not really positive PR
IMHO. They're shining a spotlight on the fact that they're crippling the
hardware, like you said.

------
splitrocket
Likely reducing torque response curve, reducing performance.

And/or potentially allowing the Lipoly battery to expend more charge than
optimal for it's lifecycle. Increasing the recharge rate of the breaks to make
them a bit more "touchy".

With electric vehicles, everything is a tradeoff.

Seems like a fair choice, but perhaps one that they should allow the drivers
to choose...

~~~
basseq
They do. It's a $5k upgrade.

